# Translating Osama bin Laden blogs



## Blakey (22 Aug 2005)

Was unsure as to where exactly to put this so ill set it down here until a Mod or someone else moves or deletes this.
Here is a link to SITE Institute I came across this link after listening to 
Peter Warren, during the long drive back to Shilo this past weekend.
This organization:
From the site.


> Through continuous and intensive examination of extremist websites, public records, and international media reports, as well as through undercover work on both sides of the Atlantic, the SITE Institute swiftly locates links among terrorist entities and their supporters. Once a potential terrorist entity is identified, either through SITE's ongoing internal research or via a client's specific query, SITE conducts a comprehensive investigation on the target and entities affiliated to it, scouring corporate records, tax forms, credit reports, videotapes, internet newsgroup postings, and owned websites, among other resources, for indicators of illicit activity. Such research has often yielded important leads that have been, and are continuously being, forwarded to pertinent law enforcement or government agencies, and/or information that has been used for government investigations, raids, and prosecutions, in the U.S and abroad.


----------



## -rb (22 Aug 2005)

Good link Blakey, wish they had the texts in their original form as well, haven't found them on there yet and don't want to be surfin the terrorist websites on company time!  I'd like to try a few translations and see how I match up to what they have got, it'd be great practice for me.

 Ã˜'Ã™Æ’Ã˜Â±Ã˜Â¢ Ã˜Â¬Ã˜Â²Ã™Å Ã™â€žÃ˜Â¢
Thank you very much!
yukon.


----------



## Blakey (22 Aug 2005)

NP, as mentioned on the site, you recieve the whole translation with a subscription.


----------



## -rb (22 Aug 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> NP, as mentioned on the site, you recieve the whole translation with a subscription.


ahh, missed that part.

cheers.


----------



## Centurian1985 (20 Apr 2006)

Now THAT's a good site!


----------

